# G48



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Bought a Glock 48 today. Nothing special, just box stock. Taking it to the range in the morning, to put about a hundred rounds through it....got five different JHP's to try out.








Going to order two more magazines for it tomorrow night. If I was like Shipwreck, I'd have to order another eight or so....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the gun!

I actually had a G48. It is what got me back into Glocks. I kept looking at them at the gun store for months. Finally, they got one to rent on their range. So, I did their 5 shots for 5 dollars with the rental gun. And, I ended up buying one right afterwards.

After my first range trip with mine, though, I found the outside edge of my right wrist really hurt. Initially, I didn't know why. But over the next couple of weeks, I discovered that every time I picked up the gun and held it, my wrist hurt.

It seems that the Glock grip angle COMBINED with the thinner grip didn't work for me. I ended up selling the gun, because I had no other choice. My wrist was hurting all the time.

It's weird that I can shoot a Glock 19 fine. And, I can shoot a Shield fine - with no pain. But combine those 2 things together, and the G48 just didn't work for me. Sucked, because it was a cool carry gun. I really liked the gun.

But, I later got into the Shield Plus, so I don't mind so much


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

Congrats. Happy shooting in the am


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shot it this morning, and it was 100%, even with the five different JHP's...that's what I expect from Glock anyways. Good gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Shot it this morning, and it was 100%, even with the five different JHP's...that's what I expect from Glock anyways. Good gun.


Cool. Congrats


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Shot it this morning, and it was 100%, even with the five different JHP's...that's what I expect from Glock anyways. Good gun.


I just had my paws on my old G19-3.
It is silk smooth and the frame was worked to fit me perfectly. Evo Elite trigger set, Glock night sights, Olight PL-Mini and a Outlaw light bearing holster.
Hate that if you must.
Nice pick on the G48 Berrettatoter!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing special about a Glock...they are cold and impersonal....good tools for launching bullets.


----------

